

Digital marketing made easier: Introducing Google Tag Manager - TomAnthony
http://analytics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/google-tag-manager.html

======
dustincoates
I've been testing out Tag Manager for a few weeks now. If you want a free
service it's good and I'd recommend it, especially if you do a lot of work
with Dart, AdWords, and Google Analytics.

If you have money to spare, though, I'd recommend another solution. I've only
briefly looked into Satellite but I'd say go with that over GTM. GTM has the
normal Google problem of making things a bit too complicated, while with
Satellite I was confident that I could hand off the account to a less
technical member of our team and there'd be no problem making changes.

~~~
TomAnthony
What is the rough range of cost for Satellite?

For those interest to know more, the Satellite link:

<http://www.searchdiscovery.com/satellite/>

~~~
dustincoates
If I recall correctly it was $500 for the first site and $200 for each
following.

------
espadagroup
Having evaluated a lot of tag management solutions I consider this a big deal.
Most solutions for a site in the 50 million+ pageview range are around $3-$7K
a month with a $5K - $15K installation fee. A few are $500-$1K a month.
However for the most part Google's solution covers most of the functionality
and it's hard to beat free.

------
TomAnthony
An admin changed the title here, which I altered to try to include an
explanation. So instead...

I was somewhat confused what it was talking about when it referred to tags -
it primarily means snippets of Javascript. Things such as your Google
Analytics snippet, Facebook Like button snippet etc.

~~~
dangrossman
Not a Facebook Like button snippet, as that goes in a specific place on your
page.

This is for things like Google Analytics, Compete, QuantCast, AdWords/DC/etc
remarketing, MixPanel/KISSmetrics PV events, ad trackers... JS code that tags
your visitors for tracking and remarketing purposes, not code with output.

